# I think I'd rather see it go back to trees...



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 14, 2015)

https://homes.yahoo.com/news/japan-turns-abandoned-golf-courses-150003700.html


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

Are they now demonizing golf courses? 
Reminds me to get a tee time for this afternoon.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2007/jun/14/thecaseagainstgolf


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

On the course now.  Not doing well. Slow


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 14, 2015)

With the population density in Japan, it seems like a place that more than most should concentrate on roof-top solar.

I'd expect wind has more potential there than solar anyways.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 15, 2015)

I like the last sentence the best on BeGreen's article!

I'd think Japan could use tides or waves better than most countries.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 29, 2015)

begreen said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2007/jun/14/thecaseagainstgolf




rubbish, the last US Open was played on a course that was reclaimed from a strip mine quarry most of the property not part of the course was converted back to naturalized areas with indigenous plant life. of course they could have just left it a quarry.

haters just gotta hate


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2015)

The course in Tacoma is an exemplary example of what could be done. It's a municipal project and probably the most environmentally designed course in the country. They went to great lengths to protect the environment and Puget Sound, including letting a lot the course brown out instead of watering during the summer drought. 
http://www.chambersbaygolf.com/2015/05/how-chambers-bay-was-built-with-the-environment-in-mind/


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 29, 2015)

The greens looked crappy.


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, it was the middle of a serious drought.  The greens today now that the rains have returned look great. Have to give them credit to them sticking with reality instead of sucking up the city resources for a photo op.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 29, 2015)

The players remarked on their condition.


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2015)

Whiners  They should see my lawn. Parts still haven't recovered. That's the first time in 21 yrs living here. It was a serious drought.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 31, 2015)

They need more fish farms , as they have no problem fishing all the oceans species to extinction. They do have to eat even before they worry about golf or even turning the lights on.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 1, 2015)

iamlucky13 said:


> With the population density in Japan, it seems like a place that more than most should concentrate on roof-top solar.
> 
> I'd expect wind has more potential there than solar anyways.


I expect they care about bird population too much to put up wind farms.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 17, 2015)

rowerwet said:


> I expect they care about bird population too much to put up wind farms.



besides, windmills on a golf course look too much like "Putt-Putt"


----------

